# Tweaking Ivman

## BBlack

Hi There!

Now after having set it up, i really like this hal/dbus/ivman Stuff. But there's one more thing left for me to be totally happy. I use many USB Devices that will be recognized from KDE as HD. That's ok, but it would be fine to have dynamically created a Desktop Icon for this when plugging in, and tehrefor removed when unplugging it. I know that there is the Possibilty to display Mounted Hard Disk Partitions on KDEs Desktop by default, but then my other mounted Partitions will be shown too. An USB Stick Icon would be much nicer. I think this could be done with a Script that will be called by ivman, shouldn't it?

Anyone already tried something like that?

Best Wishes

Chris

----------

## keyser_soze

I don't know if Ivman can do this yet. Last time I checked it could not.

However you are in luck because udev can do this itself

Check this

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=212901&highlight=

----------

